# OT-lossing my job



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 12, 2005)

This is mostly a rant about my job...so if you hate rants don't continue reading.....

Basically I got hired to this computer company as a warehouse workerand everything was OK, until my supervisor decided he liked me andwould treat me different and say things like "you should find mesomeone exactly like you" and tell me how beautiful my smile was. Alsogetting really close to me when showing me how to do somthing....thenmy co-worker relapsed into drugs so we had to hire the most annoyingstupid illogical person alive. He was a pain in the ass to say theleast. then our sales guy quite. then my supervisor quite. then salesgot passed on to my druggie co-worker. I got stuck with all theresponsibility of basically running the company and dealing with hisguy who's more then difficult...i mean makes you want to rip your hairout and scream on a daily basis kind of difficult.then my druggieco-worker got fired....then just now the other one gotfired...finally...now im all by my self with a job i have no idea howto do and my boss is so frustrated...so now i talked to him and Ibasically told him I cant do this anymore and we are now shutting downthe office up here...Now I have to find a new job. Which isn't bad inits self it just I have no marketable skills. I have clerical skillsbut i am the most unorganized person. I am also forgetfull...not goodfor an office..but I can't really do physical stuff cause im not strongand I have rheumatoid arthritis in my hand....this b****...im gonnahave to get a crappy job with crappy pay...*sigh*


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Do you guys have any advice for interviews?? I havent been on one for a long time....


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi hb8 !!

Getting the interview will probably be the most difficult part. Don'tturn down any interviews offered...even if you know you don't want thejob or f you think you might be over/under qualified. "Toss away"interviews are a good way to build confidence, improve interviewskills, and get practice.

Once I get an interview I research the company the best I can so I'llbe able to provide a good first impression. Make sure you always have aset of "interview" clothes ready and clean. Good personal appearance isalso amust.

I always make sure that I allow a few days prior to the interview totake a dry run to the location to check out parking, drivingtime/directions, etc. I will even stop in and pick up an application tofill out ahead of time...it also gives me a chance to introduce myselfto the receptionist.

One tip...pick up an extra application the first chance you get....fillit out and keep it for a reference when filling out applications in thefuture.

Also, make sure you have a resume...no matter how short orinsignificant you may think it is....because employers expect one inmost cases.

And _*ALWAYS*_ send a _"thank you/nice to have met withyou/will be calling you in the near future in case you should have anyfurther questions" _letter after an interview.

Hope some of this helps you out.

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

*honeybunnie8 wrote: *


> im gonna have to get a crappy job with crappy pay...*sigh*




I wouldn't assume that, honeybunnie8. You might get a better job with better pay that you like more. 

Get that negativity out of your head. It won't help you in aninterview or with your own depression. They say that Goddoesn't give us anything we can't handle. The time is rightfor you to move on, which is why this happened. 

I would not be one bit surprised if you ended up much happier when this is all said and done.



-Carolyn


----------



## proxima centauri (Jul 12, 2005)

It's hard to give advice for interviews as it is very dependant on the field of work.

What kind of job will you be looking for?


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am not sure what kind of job I will be looking for. I don't think i want to work in an office unless it is a medical office.

I live in a small town where jobs are limited and experience is moreimportant then schooling. So since I have been going to school I don'thave that much experience.

I am more like quitting then getting fired. So im more worried aboutgetting a good new job then leaving this one...I will have a decentamount of time since i have to help him transition my job to someoneelse or what ever.I am in a position where if i just quite he wouldhave no idea what to do..so I will have probably a month im guessing, Ihave to talk to him still.


----------



## proxima centauri (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd say adapt to any job "field", but stay yourself.

Nothing is worse than working with people you don't get along with.


----------



## JimD (Jul 12, 2005)

You should be able to collect unemployment. Ifthey are going to close the office then that would be the reason foryou to claim benefits. Even if it's a mutual agreement you should beable to collect. The only way they could deny you benefits is if yourcompany contradicts you reason for claiming. Most employers won't dothis because then they have to go in for mediations or appealsproceeding, and even then you can collect except there might be apenalty period to wait (like 6 weeks).

Unemployment also has the Work Force Development Programs that canprovide you with additional training to improve you marketability. Youcan apply for WFD training and if qualified they will pay for thetraining as well as providing unemployment benefits until the trainingis completed.


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I didnt know that Jim...thanks...I dont think hewould deny me anyway I am his last employee.. the only thing I amworried about is the ability to get medical coverage. If worse comes toworse I can always work for myboyfriends family business.Evenif its just temporary and part time.


----------



## bluebird (Jul 13, 2005)

If you want to work in the medical field i thinkyou might consider one of those schools that train you for that.mydaughter went to one and was working at the hospital in 8 weeks.bluebird


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

I dont if they have them by you, but Berdanschools do medical training..my friend just finished a course and theyplaced her immediately into work at a Dentists office (she went for adental program) ..Good Luck to you!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 13, 2005)

As for medical coverage, look around fortemporary programs. They're made to cover people that are inbetween jobs and are usually fairly cheap. My hubby has usedBlue Cross/Blue Shield in both Wisconsin and Minnesota for this.


----------



## Kricket (Jul 13, 2005)

This might seem cheesy, but I write for a radiostation and I wrote this at the beginning of this year. Iwrote other articles, I am on the search for them as well 

INTERVIEW Q'S

With the new year, you may be looking for a new job... Or a new man...Or a new life. But all I have for you is tips for getting four key bitsof info with these four key questions to ask at your next jobinterview...

1. What are the biggest challenges? It'll clarify exactly what theposition entails. It also lets you talk more about why you're qualifiedfor the job.
2. Why is this position open? You'll learn why the last person left andyou'll can figure out if there's a high turnover or if the boss is adevil in disguise who will torture you. 
3. What's the next step in the process? Here's where you'll find outwhether you have to meet with other staff members or take a test, soyou won't have to scramble if you're called back.
4. When will you make a decision? Knowing when to follow up will help you figure out what your next move should be. 

My sister is on the hunt for a job. Obviously she wants to make a gooddecision and accept the best job. This is her formula that she has usedat every interview. She is brilliant and has been offered every jobshe's interviewed for. Thought this might help someone out  
Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 13, 2005)

That is very helpful that you.

I have cloths for interviews..a Resume ( it needs to be revised alittle i think) some very goos tips from you guys...and now I justhave to talk to my boss about a time line...hopefully sooner then latersince I cant stand him. Then figure out what I want to do,whichI think is going to be that hard part. Besides actuallygetting the job, of course.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're losing your job.

I agree with Carolyn - don't think negatively (I know - easier saidthan done) - you may be surprised. When I was fired from myfirst design job I sat in Starbucks for the next hour writing downevery negative thing about the company and the people who firedme. When I got all that out of my system, I wrotedown my goals. Now I'm at a much better job - doing what Ilike with people I like at a great company and making about 3x what Iwas making at the old job! It wound up being one of the bestthings that ever happened! Maybe it is for you, too - I hopeso! 

Keep your chin up - things will get better. It's just roughin the meantime.:? Follow Jim D's advice on interviewing andstay positive.


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 13, 2005)

It's OK, The more I think about it the moreexcited I am about not being here...I didn't get hired for the job I amdoing, it all just fell on me because no one else could do it.I gothired to do warehouse work..cleaning computers and shipping outstuff...now I'm the sales, accountant, customer service, computer techplus assistant to my boss and scapegoat to anything that goes wrong.Mostly I'm angry and frustrated.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear you're losing your job. I'm currently looking for a new job too.

I'd done interviewing and I think I'm always most impressed by peoplewho are confident in themselves, show a real willingness to learn, andask me questions so they can determine if they are able to do the job.

Jen


----------



## BunnyMom (Aug 2, 2005)

I figured I'd post here rather than start a new topic.

My company moved our office to the building across the street lastweek. The new space is nicer - bigger and nicer looking, butmy space has gotten much smaller. Instead of having my ownoffice with a "U" shaped desk and plenty of table space to measuregarments, I am now part of the design room with a smaller "L" shapeddesk. I still have boxes to unpack because I have no shelvesfor my books. I am the only one at this company with the jobdescription I have, so everyone assumes I do the same thing they do andtherefore need the same amount of space and the sameequipment. I measure fit samples all day, which need to layflat for accuracy. Thus the needs for lots of tablespace. (I had to complain to get the L desk - they thoughtjust giving me a flat screen monitor would give me enough space on onedesk! HA!)

It gets better. They are installing a hand-identificationdevice so they can track when we clock in and out. They arealso installing internet monitoring software and security cameras - oneof which is directly over my desk. I understand a lot ofcompanies already do these things, but when you are used to the honorsystem, it's difficult to suddenly be treated this way.Between that and the smaller space, I feel like I'm being punished forsomething, but I have no idea what. And I feel like no onecares. 

Oh, yeah one more thing. Our file server crashed during themove. All of our files are corrupted. And they'vebeen too cheap to back anything up since March. So for thelast week I've been able to do very little of the huge stack of work onmy desk, because all the files are on the server. It lookslike we are going to have to re-create EVERYTHING.

Sorry to vent, but I have been extremely depressed about thislately. I love the work I do, the people I work with aregreat, but the company (which I thought was great until last week) isturning out to be just as bad as the rest of the companies inthis industry. I don't enjoy coming here the way I usedto. I'd look for another job, but from what I've heard aroundthis industry things aren't any better anywhere else.

It's just really hard when you like something so much and it goes and changes on you.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## proxima centauri (Aug 2, 2005)

Please. Put everything into perspective.

I quit a job I loved. It was challenging, it was fun, everything I could dream of, except the co-workers were the worst ever.

In the end, I would rather have a dull job with fun people to work with than a super job with the worst people.

So while no job is perfect, I urge you to please enjoy the part that's the most important. 

Your company is paranoid, so be it. Be the better (wom)man... 



proxi


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

You said you were most interested in working ina medical office....i dont know how comfy you feel dealing with ppl,but have you ever thought about drug repping? It is wonderful pay ..they pay for your gas/insurance and you get to write it off on yourtaxes ...you rarely have to deal with co-workers ...not stuck in acubicle all day ..get to go out to expense paid dinnerswithyour clients...you get medical ...and some companies if you are inschool will re-imburse you for classes that have anything to do withyour job.I know once i graduate even tho id like togo directly into research its impossible...id be hired as a lab b****doing clean up stuff for $6 an hour....so ill start with repping forand be able to work my way better up a company say like Merck....andill still be able to attend grad school at night and cover my inbetween period of med. coverage (i have coverage from my parents untilim 25 while in school, but i'd feel better starting at a company beforeit runs out b/c most places you have to work for 6 months before youstart receiving benefits)....but whatever desicion you make the best ofluck to you and i hope it turns out well


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 2, 2005)

are there any temp agencies around yourarea. I have had several jobs that are really decent andreally good paying. The good thing about a temp agency is youare always in work and if you get a job you really like, you can gethired in directly through the company at a higher rate than off thestreet because you have been there and know the ropes a littlebit. Also have youtried anything like monster.com.They are one of the best resources on the net. EvenMcDonald's will try and get people from there so you neverknow. If you don't mind me asking, I have several really goodconnections in Cali and if you can give me an idea of what your lookingfor or what your strong points are, I might be able to find somethingout for you.


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Aug 5, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> are there any temp agencies around your area. Ihave had several jobs that are really decent and really goodpaying. The good thing about a temp agency is you are alwaysin work and if you get a job you really like, you can get hired indirectly through the company at a higher rate than off the streetbecause you have been there and know the ropes a little bit.Also have youtried anything like monster.com. They are one ofthe best resources on the net. Even McDonald's will try andget people from there so you never know. If you don't mind measking, I have several really good connections in Cali and if you cangive me an idea of what your looking for or what your strong pointsare, I might be able to find something out for you.







I could try a temp agency. I at least would be able to try a few different things on. 

See I'm not sure what my "skills" are. I haven't had many jobs and Ihave just done fast food and clerical. But I cant continue to doclerical forever since I have rheumatoid arthritis in my hand andtyping becomes a problem at times. I do enjoy helping people a lot andworking with my hands. Which is why I was thinking of working in themedical field. 

If you guys can suggest a job that lets me help people, notbe stuck at a desk all day and not require me to be overly organizedthat would be great.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

*honeybunnie8 wrote:*


> *SweetPeasDaddy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > arethere any temp agencies around your area. I have had severaljobs that are really decent and really good paying. The goodthing about a temp agency is you are always in work and if you get ajob you really like, you can get hired in directly through the companyat a higher rate than off the street because you have been there andknow the ropes a little bit. Also have youtried anything likemonster.com. They are one of the best resources on thenet. Even McDonald's will try and get people from there soyou never know. If you don't mind me asking, I have severalreally good connections in Cali and if you can give me an idea of whatyour looking for or what your strong points are, I might be able tofind something out for you.
> ...


If you go to a temp agency, they will do skills testin onyou. It might take from 1 - 2 hours, but they thoroughly testyou in all fields. They base your strong point and weakpoints and assist you in finding what you are good at/lookingfor. A lot of people really frown on temp agencies, but someof my best work was through temping. They can really help youin a lot of areas. If they place you somewhere and you don'tlike it, then all you need to do is tell them and they can findsomething else for you. It really is a win win situation witha temp agency.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2005)

My husband is also looking for work.He's lookingfor janitor work or stock work at a store on the night shift,he likeshis night shift,so he doesn't have to deal with customers driving himcrazy in the day time.He wishes he could work at General Motors,butit's hard to get that job now days and alot of cut backs also.The worstpart right now is our bills our getting behind.I get disability butthat's not enough to live on.We are praying and hoping my husband getsa job soon.My husband does have an employment agency working with himto help him look for a job.Right now we do get food stamps and medicalhelp from social services,but we can't get any cash assistance becausewe don't have kids.I hate to admit to anybodywe get food stamps.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

*Pepper wrote: *


> Myhusband is also looking for work.He's looking for janitor work or stockwork at a store on the night shift,he likes his night shift,so hedoesn't have to deal with customers driving him crazy in the daytime.He wishes he could work at General Motors,but it's hard to getthat job now days and alot of cut backs also.The worst part right nowis our bills our getting behind.I get disability but that's not enoughto live on.We are praying and hoping my husband gets a job soon.Myhusband does have an employment agency working with him to help himlook for a job.Right now we do get food stamps and medical help fromsocial services,but we can't get any cash assistance because we don'thave kids.I hate to admit to anybodywe get food stamps.


You have no reason to be ashamed about needing financialhelp. What makes me mad is when people are too lazy to lookfor work and dont want work and they take the food stamps and otherfinancial asistance. You have a genuine need and you aregrealy in distress over this.I believe that yourhusband is doing that which he can to help support you both.If it is still not enough and you need the food stamps and the moneyfrom assistance, then you havea right to take it.That is what it is there for. We receive disability as welland it is nowhere near enough to help us live. We are inextreme financial need as well. I am also a Marine.But I also know that I have to survive and support my family.If that means financial assistance, then so be it. Yes, Imight feel humbled because I have to fo this, but I am still a personand still a Marine and even though I might need assistance, I am stillgoing to hold my head up high. I am not ashamed to say mysituation. Life has blasted with every single thing under thesun and none of these things cannot be helped. I have to dowhat I have to do to keep food on our table and the bills paidcurrent. I should note that I am not on welfare and do notneed welfare, but there was a time when I was and justifiablyso. The government has put these things out there to helpthose of us that need it and you have a right to claim it IF IT ISTRULY A GENUINE NEED. I will pray for your financialsituation and your husbands search for work. God Bless,

D.J.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *Pepper wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My husband isalso looking for work.He's looking for janitor work or stock work at astore on the night shift,he likes his night shift,so he doesn't have todeal with customers driving him crazy in the day time.He wishes hecould work at General Motors,but it's hard to get that job now days andalot of cut backs also.The worst part right now is our bills ourgetting behind.I get disability but that's not enough to live on.We arepraying and hoping my husband gets a job soon.My husband does have anemployment agency working with him to help him look for a job.Right nowwe do get food stamps and medical help from social services,but wecan't get any cash assistance because we don't have kids.I hate toadmit to anybodywe get food stamps.
> ...


Thank-you for your kind words.I looked at your homepage andthink it's great that you had Christ's Crusaders on your homepage.Everybody needs to know Christ as their personal savior.We attendchurch so we know Christ as our savior. Also,I saw your pictures ofyour wife Angel and yourself. I liked your wedding picture alot.Ourwedding picture is our avatar.Our anniversary is on August 30th andwe're be married 8 years.We don't have any kids,but we have our rabbitPepper who we consider our kid.Our Pepper is a 2 year old netherlanddwarf.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

First off I want to thank you for donating Pepper to me. That was very generous of you .

Secondly, I am glad that you like my site and our wedding picture aswell. It is a very funny thing about our picture.There is a business district about 10 minutes away from ourchurch. Across the street from that waterfall, is a majorInterstate and above is about 15 different office complexes and acrossthe street, before the highway is a trucking company and shippingyard. It is a total businessdistrict, but you wouldnever know from the picture.

The rules of ths site state that we are not allowed to advertise ourown websites here so I will just simply say thank you for checking itout and I am glad you liked it. You and I think alike.

God Bless

D.J.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> First off I want to thank you for donating Pepper tome. That was very generous of you .
> 
> Secondly, I am glad that you like my site and our wedding picture aswell. It is a very funny thing about our picture.There is a business district about 10 minutes away from ourchurch. Across the street from that waterfall, is a majorInterstate and above is about 15 different office complexes and acrossthe street, before the highway is a trucking company and shippingyard. It is a total businessdistrict, but you wouldnever know from the picture.
> 
> ...


Hi! I think I must of missed something here about Pepper youwere thanking me for donating him to you.It must be a joke of yours.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 6, 2005)

Ummmmm......Uhhhhhh......Ummmmmmm.....No???


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2005)

HB8- Any luck with anything yet?


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Aug 9, 2005)

kinda....I got a job at Target working nights.The hours are not so bad ,but the work sucks. I have to decide if iwant to go to school this semester also. The job i have is kinda suckybut I can still go to school doing it, while another job that pays moreI might not. I only have like 15 units or so left for my AA...So I'mkinda feeling stuck..

School starts in like 3 weeks. The class I need is already full so Iwill have to go see if I can add it I suppose. I hate chemistry.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 9, 2005)

you are still in our prayers. Just remember, God always provides.


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2005)

I would definately stick to the job at Targeteven if you hate it, especially if it allows you to go toschool. I found that school was a lot more important that Ithought it was. I have a good job and all but if I got mybachelor's it would be a lot better. Hang in there, thingswill click soon!


----------

